

Things that I learned while building my startup - co_pl_te
http://therodinhoods.com/m/discussion?id=6328457%3ATopic%3A181477

======
lynchdt
> Age or experience has nothing to do with getting things done.

I would argue it has everything to do with getting things done, in particular
the right things.

Also, why write an article detailing your experiences and then write
experience off completely.

------
davidddavidson
Am I the only one who could not read this due to the site's contrast?

[http://contrastrebellion.com/](http://contrastrebellion.com/)

------
bharyms
have not gone through all of then tough, but nice list of learning.. could you
please also describe in short about your startup where you experienced these..

